# Were Back from the vet



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi guys, I just got back from the vet with Chico and Lilly. 
I was worried for Chico he had a very small bold spot. and I ask the vet about it. He said it could be because of the collar. But he well check to be sure. So he used the black light. And didn't find anything in that spot or anywhere in his body except above his nose he found a green color and thing it could be RINGWORM.  He took a hair sample and well call me for the result. 
And he also gave me a meds to rub it. he said to wear cloves when I put it on him.  
I asked him were did it comes from he said it comes from cats. It makes since it's above his nose and it's were he smells Lilly. 

I feel so bad putting him thro this. The doctor doest seem worried about it. But I never went thro this before and I'm worried.  

Chico sleeps with me should I let him sleep in his bed tell the ringworm is gone?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh poor chico..hope hes better soon!!
i would let him sleep in hes own bed for now


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah I thought so. 
He doesn't seem to notice tho. He still act the same as ever. At least thats a comfort for me.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sorry he is going through this. Try not to worry. Hope it clears up soon and things are back to normal for you.:sunny:


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Definately put him in his own bed, you sure don't want to catch the ringworm.  Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Poor Chico! Ringworm is nothing too serious though, especially since you apparently caught it early. I would let him sleep in his own bed, too. He will probably be more upset about not sleeping with you than he is about the ringworm, LOL.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you guys.



roughhouse said:


> Poor Chico! Ringworm is nothing too serious though, especially since you apparently caught it early. I would let him sleep in his own bed, too. He will probably be more upset about not sleeping with you than he is about the ringworm, LOL.


Yeah I'm so grateful we caught it early. 

If Chico didn't have that Small bold part that could be from his collar we wouldn't have notice the Ringworm. 
The doctor also does not seem worried. And just told me to put the cream above his noise. 

Poor Chico he well be so sad he wont be sleeping with me.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I called the vet today. The result didn't come yet. This is killing me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is the cream helping?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, my boy Chico. Poor little guy. Ringworm will be gone shortly, don't worry. Please post as soon as you know. So, does Lilly have it too?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Mine all had an outbreak of ringworm, didnt even go to the vet. I just got the cream and put it on 2-3 times a day. It doesnt hurt them or anything just a round lil mark on their skin will go away in a week or 2. Hubby caught it from the dogs and had nice ringworm make on his face. I gave him shit for it, cause it looked funny. Chico is gonna be ok.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor chico!!!!! he'll be all better once the cream sets in, then he'll be a happy healthy chico. u definitely dont want ur bill to go along with his...no sleepings with ur chi until hes all better  goodluck!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you guys. 

I just got a text from my vet. 
The ringworm test is Positive. please come to the vet for meds.  

I was away from my mobile when he called. So I caled him back and he said to give him the meds for 30 days. The med that he gave me before well stop it from spreading. And the new one well get it out. 

He said we caught it early before it spread. And they will want to see him in 2 weeks.  

I haven't been sleeping since our last visit. I don't thing I will be able too again for 2 more weeks.  

Can anyone please tell me what is the best way to clean his beds, blanket, toys and carpet?

*Ciarra* what cream did you use?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear this, but im sure it will clear up. Look up 'ringworm' on a search engine, theres loads of information.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah I'm doing that. The pics are scary. But glad it didn't reach to that with Chico.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awwww....hope Chico feel better......hugs


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Chico's Mum said:


> *Ciarra* what cream did you use?



Its called "tinactin" its pretty much just athlete foot cream, didnt even go to the vet. Because I called my breeder friend who had an outbreak of it, and I was thinking one of my caught it from hers. and all mine got it but Kirby, I didnt notice my cats having it either. But I picked the scab once a day and put the cream on 2-3 times a day and the ringworm mark was gone in a week or 2 and most have grown their hair back in the spot where ringworm was. 

I think Chico will be just find, all mine bounced back really fast.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

for carpet i'm pretty sure you do steam cleaning so it can be entirely clean  for the rest,,,antibacterial setting in the wash i presume? not sure that's what we did when there was a bedbug


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ciarra said:


> Its called "tinactin" its pretty much just athlete foot cream, didnt even go to the vet. Because I called my breeder friend who had an outbreak of it, and I was thinking one of my caught it from hers. and all mine got it but Kirby, I didnt notice my cats having it either. But I picked the scab once a day and put the cream on 2-3 times a day and the ringworm mark was gone in a week or 2 and most have grown their hair back in the spot where ringworm was.
> 
> I think Chico will be just find, all mine bounced back really fast.


Ow thank you. You have know idea how happy you made me. I will look this cream up. And put it on Chico. Thank you so much. 

I keep looking at you sig if you updated the count time. If not that means you would be having your baby.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Poor Chico  

Ringworm is really nothing serious though. And you couldn't have KNOWN the cat had ringworm, if you had known you would have taken care of it. 

Def. have him sleep in his own bed until the ringworm is gone.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Kristin said:


> Poor Chico
> 
> Ringworm is really nothing serious though. And you couldn't have KNOWN the cat had ringworm, if you had known you would have taken care of it.
> 
> Def. have him sleep in his own bed until the ringworm is gone.


Thank you Kristin. the vet I go to are nice and the people who works there know the pet names. But its hard to get an appointment. It's always fully booked unless it's emergency. Thats way it took as 10 days to get an appointment after getting Lilly. And Chico got it from her in that time. I'm just glad I took him with me. He was just going for his anal gland. but there I ask the doctor about that small spot and thats when he used the black light and we found it in his head. He took hair sample to be sure. And sadly it was ringworm. I have to give him his meds for 1 month. 

For Lilly he wants to see her on 30 May. For Chico on 6 june. 
At least I found this out before we (Chico) were going to London. Or Chico and I would be here in our summer holiday. lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

When are you going to London?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry I just now seen this. I hope Chico and Lilly are doing better... my friends baby had ring worm last summer, after some antibiotics it cleared up.

Good luck hun, give Chico and Lilly kisses for me!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> When are you going to London?


In July 6 or 7. I can't wait.  



BaileysMommy said:


> Oh, I am so sorry I just now seen this. I hope Chico and Lilly are doing better... my friends baby had ring worm last summer, after some antibiotics it cleared up.
> 
> Good luck hun, give Chico and Lilly kisses for me!


It's ok Kim. And thank you I will.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Do you have a property in London or will you stay in a hotel?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> Do you have a property in London or will you stay in a hotel?


We have a family flat. And one of our neighbor has the cutes little yourky's. But sadly one died last summer.  
When I was little i use to bag my mom for a puppy and she tell me to walk our neighbor yourky's in the park. lol She things that well make me stop asking.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Chico's Mum said:


> We have a family flat. And one of our neighbor has the cutes little yourky's. But sadly one died last summer.
> When I was little i use to bag my mom for a puppy and she tell me to walk our neighbor yourky's in the park. lol She things that well make me stop asking.


Didnt work though did it,Silly mummy........does she like Chico?


----------

